

Blast from the Past: Run Unix V7 in a VM - kator
http://www.nordier.com/v7x86/index.html

======
newman314
I have DOS 6.22 running in a VM just so that I can play Ultima IV. =)

It took a bit of work but I was pretty amazed that it just kind of worked.

~~~
paines
How about dosbox for that kind of job ?

~~~
gruuk
dosbox is awesome; from time to time, I play a game of Master of Orion and
still have so much fun. Being able to play it on my ubuntu box and android
tablet is cool... ok, it's cool to me.

Back to topic: I wouldn't mind playing around with that old UNIX vm image,
though I better wait until I'm home.

------
kator
I'm actually curios if anyone can decode the secretmail in the VM image! I'm
slammed right now no time to play but for those who might want to try the
command was xget and the secretmail files are in: /usr/spool/secretmail

I quickly tried xget and "password" but got a core dump.

------
kator
Ran across this by accident. I remember working on PDP-11 many moons ago, is
fun to see it booted in a little window on my machine.. Utilizing all of 32Mb
of memory and 1 core and tiny amount of disk. Amazing how far we've come in
such a short time.

~~~
kinleyd
Ha! It was great running the Unix 7 machine. Not sure what practical value it
will turn out to be, but it sure gave me a little thrill. :)

------
st3fan
"Most of the source code is under a Berkeley-style license."

Oh the irony of that :-)

------
kinleyd
Thanks for sharing. Adding another piece of history in my VM collection.

~~~
Newky
I'm interested in what else you have in a historic VM collection, I quite like
the idea of opening up my VM manager and seeing a list of historic systems?

Can you elaborate a little?

~~~
RexRollman
I have BeOS running on VirtualPC but I would love to have Nextstep on a VM. In
some ways, I like it more than Mac OS X.

~~~
frou_dh
There's a torrent out there of a fully patched OpenStep 4.2 ready to run in a
VM.

~~~
RexRollman
Thanks for the head's up. I'll look for it.

~~~
kinleyd
There are torrents for NeXTstep 3.3 as well. I'm downloading it right now,
let's see how they work. :)

Any more suggestions for VMs of other classic systems worth pursuing (and
available for download)?

------
petegrif
The good old days!

